# SIBO and Bentonite clay



## smm001 (Mar 1, 2015)

Has anyone tried bentonite (redmond) clay while they had IBS-C SIBO?

I've read a little about it and it seems to bind with excess hydrogen. Curious if this would help starve the methane producing archaea? If you are unfamiliar, the archaea are fueled by the release of hydrogen by the bacteria in your small intestine.

Downside is the bacteria will continue to overgrow, since excess hydrogen is a signal for bacteria to stop or slow down there reproduction. My thoughts are this could shift your IBS-C to IBS-D. Which is easier to get rid of.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Putting clay in your intestines, particularly one that's used in industry as a binder really does not sound like a good idea and would probably cause more harm than good in my opinion...


----------



## smm001 (Mar 1, 2015)

Clay has been used for thousands of years by different cultures as a healing agent. Animals even eat dirt and clay to remove toxins. Just not sure if it's right for SIBO - like anything else whether it's good or bad depends on the person and the condition.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

after reading threads here over the years about bentonite clay and doing my own research on it, i don't want to consume this stuff either (it's in a lot of colon cleanse products like dr natura and dr schultz) ) but that's just my own opinion, that's all.....not even worth 2 cents lol...just my gut feeling...

but that is an interesting theory of yours......keep us posted if you decide to try it--thanks.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

My local health store has this brand of active green clay for drinking that was recommended to my friend. The salesperson recommended it for her skin problems and said that it helps a lot of people with stomach issues. My friend then mentioned it to me. I haven't dared to try it and I have no idea if it could help treat SIBO.. But like Annie7 said, it's an interesting theory you have. Keep us posted if you find out more about it or decide to try it!


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Yerba Prima liquid calcium bentonite clay is what I'm using right now, but only 1 tsp two hours after the evening drink/snack. I am drinking the whole 8 oz of water even though it is not 1 T of bentonite per directions. I drank only 4 oz the first time and got firmer stools and very achy from the die off. My below the navel intestinal area had been feeling irritated and was getting more arthritic in the last few years. Now, I'm waking up with much less arthritic pain and have bm's a few times/day which suits my GI track fine and less irritated intestine. Total, I drink 10C water purified with added trace minerals/day. Alot of myths about clay, but it is making me feel less sickly.


----------

